# udev and USB (trying to set up a Palm)

## vlack

System: 

sys-kernel/development-sources-2.6.6

sys-apps/baselayout-1.9.4-r2

sys-apps/hotplug-20040401

app-pda/gnome-pilot-2.0.10-r1

I have recently followed the gentoo udev guide, and everything seems to work just fine. I even removed devfs completely from the kernel, and it all works, including my USB mouse. However, I can't get my Sony Clie to sync, or even be seen at all. 

There is no /dev/usb. should there be? I *do* have /dev/tts/[0-7] - is this the same thing?

I can tail -f /var/log/messages, and I never see anything show up, even when I disconnect/reconnect the device, or push the hotsync button. 

My kernel has: 

   CONFIG_USB_SERIAL=y

   CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_GENERIC=y

   CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_VISOR=y

I have emerged and started hotplug, and I'm attempting to sync with gnome-pilot (evolution). I also tried jpilot, since that's what I've used in the past (2.4 kernel, devfs) and had it work. 

What else should I try? I suspect that I've not done something correctly with udev, because there is no /dev/usb, but I'm not sure what else to try.

----------

## Regor

Worked for me by putting the following line in my local rules file:

```
KERNEL="ttyUSB1*", NAME="tts/USB%n", SYMLINK="pilot"
```

then syncing to /dev/pilot

----------

## kaput

Thanks! Worked for my Treo!   :Smile: 

----------

## nuopus

How do I get to this local rules file?

 *Regor wrote:*   

> Worked for me by putting the following line in my local rules file:
> 
> ```
> KERNEL="ttyUSB1*", NAME="tts/USB%n", SYMLINK="pilot"
> ```
> ...

 

----------

## Regor

 *nuopus wrote:*   

> How do I get to this local rules file?

 

You need to create it. Put your rules in /etc/udev/rules.d/10-local.rules

----------

## bookstack

I uses udev as well. Everything is fine, except the palm. I followed your post and create a custom rule for /dev/pilot. My problem is, when I plug in the palm to the desktop, there is no log message output from

```
tail -f /var/log/messages 
```

until I pressed the hotsync button. OK, the kpilot, plink-xfer claim that the link is ready and suggest me to press sync button.

I do. No response. 

I just wonder whether it is normal for the system not to recognize the palm handheld device until the hotsync button pushed.

Thanks.

----------

## Regor

That's the way mine behaves. The device file isn't even there until I initiate the link with the hotsync button on my Clie. Then my sync program (I use kpilot) sees that the device is trying to sync and it handles it from there.

----------

## needlern1

Thanks to Regor for the rules item. I've finally made my first sync using my newly boot-strapped (info below) system. Evolution2xx "ain't a happenin" at this time though. The gnome-pilotd-applet is always red(gnome28)

Anyway, I got one good sync with jpilot. No double entries or anything. However, I can not get anymore sync's made. It's as if something needs to be reset or restarted(on my laptop) and I don't know what it is. Anyone got any pointers?

TIA, Bill

```
 # emerge info

Portage 2.0.51-r3 (default-linux/amd64/2004.3, gcc-3.4.2, glibc-2.3.4.20040808-r1, 2.6.9-gentoo-r3 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.9-gentoo-r3 x86_64 Mobile AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3000+

Gentoo Base System version 1.4.16

Autoconf: sys-devel/autoconf-2.59-r5

Automake: sys-devel/automake-1.8.5-r1

Binutils: sys-devel/binutils-2.15.90.0.1.1-r3

Headers:  sys-kernel/linux26-headers-2.6.6-r1

Libtools: sys-devel/libtool-1.5.2-r6

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"
```

----------

## gentsquash

Yes, here is a pointer.  The end of this thread

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=1747871#1747871

details what worked for me, for a Palm M130.

----------

## needlern1

Thanks gentsquash. I had already seen your linked post. I was almost going to start a new post titled "Semi-annual palm sync problem", as about every six months or so I upgrade to the newest and greatest. Of course the palm doesn't sync and off I go again. Then I found this thread.

 Since I had had one good sync I knew I had to reset something. Since I didn't know what, I tried to log out of my gnome wm and found myself in a complete hardware lockup. Had to power off. (Thank god for reiserfs). On reboot, I just boot to run level 3, I ran 'jpilot-sync -b -p /dev/tts/USB1' (historically it has been the *1 vs the *0) and had a very thorough sync. Then I booted into my gnome-session. Opened jpilot and saw all my wonderful data.   :Very Happy:   Finally.

It also works with kpilot, but since I lead a simple life, I'll just use jpilot. Not even going to try using evolution for awhile. HTH, Bill

----------

## gentsquash

 *needlern1 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Thanks gentsquash. I had already seen your linked post.
> 
> 

 

You are most welcome.  I am a beginner at this, recording what I

have found to work on my system.

 *needlern1 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I was almost going to start a new post titled "Semi-annual palm
> 
> sync problem", 
> ...

 

Let me think  ....I *guess* you could use a `cron' job for this....

 *needlern1 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ...as about every six months or so I upgrade to the
> 
> newest and greatest. Of course the palm doesn't sync and off I go
> ...

 

Hooray for cmd-line tools; they can remove a level of

where-things-could-have-gone-wrong.  As to leading a simple life,

I am currently trying to grok the system philosophy of `kpilot'

and friends --apparently my addresses *are* being synced, but I

can't see them (yet -I have confidence!) in `kaddressbook'.

----------

## needlern1

I hesitate to state this obviousness, but if kpilot is syncing successfully, you may have configured it to sync with 'kontact' ?

In order for kpilot not to sync, I had to close the daemon before trying to sync with jpilot. Otherwise kpilot synced with kontact automatically, when the pilots' hotsync button was pushed. HTH, Bil

----------

## gentsquash

[I'm glad that you didn't balk at stating the "obvious" --since

it may not be...]

  Didn't know about  `kontact'; it indeed is on my system

```

% which kontact

/usr/kde/3.3/bin/kontact

```

`qpkg' indicates that it came with `kdepim'.  My quick inspection

did not show my addresses in `kontact', although the "To Do" list

was there.

		... Another path to explore ...

----------

